# 4K or 4K UHD test channel?



## bimmerboy750 (Feb 28, 2006)

Does DISH run a channel to tune to, to verify 4K and 4k HDR delivery? Frankly, I can't find any 4K content at all on Dish channels and I have a H3 and joey 4k that I'm trying to verify is delivering 4k and 4k HDR. 
My netflix subscription is limited to 1080 until i fork over more $ to them, so that won't work. 
I should be able to use amazon prime to test 4k UHD from the hopper 3 at least, right? but why no Prime on the 4k Joey, or why no youtube on the same? Also their built in home media player app won't play 4k content from either device. Terrible on Dish's part to support content so inconsistently from its own platform! 

I've been in the process of rolling out 4K and 4K HDR in my house. I just upgraded cabling with certified high-speed HDMI (QR-coded) monoprice price cables for short runs and active fiber HDMI for longer runs. 
I can stress test the system out up to full 4K HDR, 60Hz, YUV 4:4:4 BT2020/18GBps, using a PC with the capabilities and all is well except for the dish gear, like the hopper 3 and the 4k joey.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Try channel 540 on your receiver. There should be a 540-1, 541-2 and 540-3. I am not sure who they are available to, but they are the only 4K in the system.


----------



## bimmerboy750 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks, but nothing on those channels for me every time I check them.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

bimmerboy750 said:


> Thanks, but nothing on those channels for me every time I check them.


Dish doesn't carry a lot in 4K so you will only see content on there when there is an event


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And just FYI, *4K* designator is marketing gimmick of TV mfgs; 
a fact is all consumer's TV models are UHD eg not 4K as such must have a panel of 4096x2160, but reduced to 3840x2160 pixels.
Second hint - you mistakenly used UHD instead of *HDR mode support.*


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> And just FYI, *4K* designator is marketing gimmick of TV mfgs;
> a fact is all consumer's TV models are UHD eg not 4K as such must have a panel of 4096x2160, but reduced to 3840x2160 pixels.


At one time the TV manufacturers agreed to use the term UHD but just a couple months later they caved in and started using 4K instead. If you want to call someone out on the terminology, start with the manufacturers (and DIRECTV who registered several trademarks that include "4K" in them).

In the grand scheme, it doesn't really matter what it is called as everyone knows what is being discussed. The only problem is when the term 4K gets applied to anything that is a flat panel. I encountered one of those recently.

Some day it may get even worse if they develop a LASER projector capable of 4,000 (or would that be 4,096?) nits.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that unusual combination of 4k and UHD words in a first post was the reason of my post


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish is scheduled to broadcast the Kansas State - Oklahoma football game in 4K Saturday starting at 12:00 pm EDT on channel 540-1.

This is a non HDR broadcast.

AVSForum has a page that lists upcoming 4K broadcasts here - 4K Live Sports and Events Schedule - Updated 9/23/2020 

Look for the pdf files at the end of the first post.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> that unusual combination of 4k and UHD words in a first post was the reason of my post


I'm pretty sure most of us understood the error that was made with respect to UHD vs HDR (+WCG). There are just so many TLAs to keep track of.

UHD - Ultra-High Definition (4K _and higher_)
HDR - High Dynamic Range (brightness range)
WCG - Wide Color Gamut (color range)

UHD _should_ be prefixed by a resolution as it currently represents both 4K UHD or 8K UHD (SMPTE UHDTV1 or UHDTV2).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it was directed to TS, not to us who are reading between lines


----------



## bimmerboy750 (Feb 28, 2006)

Very well then... HDR. Original concerns about content and the apps that play other content (YT, home media) stands. Is it a matter of software with some remote possibility of an update, or is it a hardware limitation?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bimmerboy750 said:


> Very well then... HDR. Original concerns about content and the apps that play other content (YT, home media) stands. Is it a matter of software with some remote possibility of an update, or is it a hardware limitation?


Last I heard, the Hopper 3 is HDR/WCG capable but the 4K Joey is not so endowed.


----------



## bimmerboy750 (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, I did finally catch that Dish put the Ravens-Cowboys game on the 4k channel last night, and it looks like they are putting the Pats game on for Thursday night. They were probably doing it all season, but I'm just noticing now. At least I could finally use last night's broadcast to see how my cabling and other components handled it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bimmerboy750 said:


> At least I could finally use last night's broadcast to see how my cabling and other components handled it.


So, what is your impression ?


----------

